# Japanese Dessert...?



## Magia (Feb 7, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows about a good Japanese recipe for dessert.  It could be flour base, like cookies or cake, or something made out of fruit.  Even "uncommon" spices or ingredients, for the "new world"... whatever, as long as it's got sugar in it !!  

I will be very grateful if I get a recipe :P 

Magia


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Feb 8, 2005)

This recipe is from cooks.com. What you can't find on DC, I can almost guarantee you will at cooks.com


*
PERSIMMON DESSERT*

        2 ripe Japanese persimmons
        1 c. sugar
        1/8 tsp. salt
        1 1/2 c. miniature marshmallows
        1 1/2 c. graham cracker crumbs
        1/2 c. blender chopped walnuts
        1/2 c. Cool Whip

    Puree in blender 2 Japanese persimmons. Add sugar and salt. Turn into bowl and add remaining 4 ingredients. Mix and chill before serving.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 16, 2005)

Try my favorite, Green Tea Ice Cream!  I don't have the recipe though.  You may want to search the web for it, or experiment with regular ice cream recipe and infuse with concentrated green tea and some green and yellow food coloring. 

This is something I've been wanting to make, if I had an ice cream maker.  So far, I've only had it at Japanese restos or from Haagen Daaz. It's a very subtle and elegant tasting dessert.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2005)

i also don't have recipes, but i've had good red bean ice cream with lychees in syrup in japanese restaurants.
another japanese dessert is something called mochi ice cream. it is a little hockey puck of ice cream, surrounded by a sweet soft dough.
maybe you could search for recipes for these...


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 17, 2005)

Magia, I've never tried this but have always wanted to.  I know it's not Japanese but I've always been intrigued by the presentation and the blend of flavors and textures.

*CHERRIES IN THE SNOW *





This is a poetic version of the traditional Chinese almond milk gelatin dessert. Whipping the milk gives the top layer of this dessert the appearance of snow. Fat-free (skim) milk will create the most foam.
Active time: 15 min Start to finish: 1 1/4 hr

For almond snow gelatin
Vegetable oil for greasing baking dish
2 1/4 teaspoons unflavored gelatin (from a 1/4-oz envelope) 
1/2 cup cold water
1 cup 1% or skim milk
1/3 cup sugar 
1/4 teaspoon almond extract

For cherries in Port
1/3 cup dried cherries (2 oz) 
1 tablespoon sugar
1 cup Ruby Port 

Make almond snow gelatin: 
Lightly oil an 8-inch square glass baking dish with vegetable oil, wiping out any excess with a paper towel. 

Sprinkle gelatin over water in a large heatproof bowl to soften 1 minute. 

Bring milk and sugar to a boil in a 1-quart saucepan, stirring until sugar is dissolved, then remove from heat and whisk into gelatin mixture. Add almond extract and whisk briskly until milk is foamy, about 5 minutes. 

Pour into baking dish and freeze 15 minutes (to set foam), then chill, uncovered, in refrigerator until firm, at least 45 minutes. 

Make cherries in Port: 
Simmer cherries, sugar, and Port in cleaned 1-quart heavy saucepan, uncovered, until reduced to about 1/2 cup, about 10 minutes. Set pan in a bowl of ice and cold water and chill in refrigerator until syrupy, about 15 minutes. 

Assemble desserts: 
Using a knife dipped in hot water, cut gelatin into 1-inch squares. Remove squares from dish with a spatula and divide, frothy sides up, among 6 chilled plates. Spoon cherries in Port over squares. 

Cooks' notes:
• Gelatin can be chilled up to 2 days ahead (cover after 45 minutes). 
• Cherries in Port can be chilled (without bowl of ice water), covered, up to 1 week. Each serving (using 1% milk) contains about 152 calories and less than 1 gram fat. 

Makes 6 servings.
Gourmet
February 2004


----------



## Magia (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, everyone!

I have been searching for recipes myself and I have come around some of the suggestions you guys posted.  Not the red bean ice-cream lychees in syrup, though, which is a shame, as I am up for the weirdest!

I have tried that "hockey pock surrounded by sweet dough" ice-cream thing.  It is called Tempura ice-cream at my fave Japanese rest.

I'm having an "obsess over Japan" face... 
so, Domo arigato gozaismasshta, Rumplestiltskinsu-San, Chopstixsu-San, 
buckytomku-San sushte PA Bakeru-San


----------

